# Nelson Sauvin, Citra Together



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/4/11)

Firstly, finally got around to doing my hop register, and I have the following:

90	Nelson Sauvin 11.4%
2	Nelson Sauvin 11.5%
3	Pacific Halltertau
8	Saaz, Cz
16	Bobek (Sloven.)
19	Tettnang (Ger.)
26	First Gold (UK)
23	Citra

I was impressed given I chucked a lot in the last pale ale that got infected.

The question is - has anyone used Nelson and Citra together? I've used them separately extensively, and kind of want to do a hoppy APA or AAA (I've got Perle and Caramunich I, so I can up the maltiness if need be).

I know there are a number of haters of both or either variety, and I respect your right to hate them. I want to hear from anyone who has combined them, and what was the result?

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## BreathingHeat (14/4/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Firstly, finally got around to doing my hop register, and I have the following:
> 
> 90	Nelson Sauvin 11.4%
> 2	Nelson Sauvin 11.5%
> ...



You should use the 23 grams of Citra and the 2 grams of NS (11.5%) and make an Imperial IPA.


----------



## big78sam (14/4/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Firstly, finally got around to doing my hop register, and I have the following:
> 
> 90	Nelson Sauvin 11.4%
> 2	Nelson Sauvin 11.5%
> ...



I have used them together and it worked well. Although I did use a blend of hop, NS, Citra, Cascade and one other. The NS tended to overpower the others though. I think I dry hopped with a bit too much. I'll try to remember to check the exact recipe when I get home and post it here. My initial thought are this would work but don't overdo the NS late (EDIT - just looked at the amount of each hop again and you might not have any choice than using more NS if you've only got 23g of Citra).

FWIW, I entered this into Vicbrew (in the specialty category due to the rye content in the grainbill) and it did moderately well, ended up 6th or 7th from 35-40 entries. I had a decent malty backbone as well with a KG of Munich along with the Rye, base and a touch of crystal


----------



## Josh (14/4/11)

I made a hoppy APA using equal amounts of each hop. Called it fruit salad pale ale and it was very tasty. The grapey Sauvin worked well with the citrusy Citra. 

The two biggest hop charges were in the cube and dry. There were also smaller 15 and 60 minute additions.

I like these hops without too much malt getting in the way. As long as it's an all malt beer, I reckon you're fine for malt backbone without the CaraMunich.

My Fruit Salad Pale Ale made the second round of a Taphouse Brewshare. The one taken out by jonnyanchovy with his Citra IPA.


----------



## Nick JD (14/4/11)

I don't get an "citrus" from Citra at all. For me, it's lychees and perhaps a bit of mango. 

Centenial, cascade, chinook, NZ saaz - I get citrus from them.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/4/11)

Cool, they work well together by the looks.

Recipe is as follows, mashing to start in about 1 1/2 hours, depending on how the kids sleep (home from work - Mrs back is out (war wound from said kids) and I'm looking after her, but bored).


Nelson Citra American Amber Ale
-------------------------------
Brewer: Lord Raja Goomba I
Style: American Amber Ale (if liberal with interpretations)
Batch: 23.00 L All Grain

Characteristics
---------------
Recipe Gravity: 1.056 OG
Recipe Bitterness: 34 IBU (BU:GU .60)
Recipe Color: 9 SRM/18 EBC 
Estimated FG: 1.014
Alcohol by Volume: 5.5%
Alcohol by Weight: 4.3%

Ingredients
-----------
CaraMunich I Weyermanns 0.50 kg, Grain, Mashed
Cooked Rice 0.50 kg, Adjunct, Mashed
Perle Malt 4.50 kg, Grain, Mashed

Citra 23.00 g, Pellet, 15 minutes
Nelson Sauvin 25.00 g, Pellet, 15 minutes
Nelson Sauvin 10.00 g, Pellet, 30 minutes
Saaz 15.00 g, Pellet, 0 minutes
Tettnanger 19.00 g, Pellet, 0 minutes

American Ale yeast US05 1.00 unit, Yeast, Recommended Temp Range 17-24

Notes
-----
Recipe Notes:
Mash Temp 65 degrees C.

Should be fun!

Goomba


----------



## Muggus (14/4/11)

Personally, I reckon it'd be a ripper of a combination. If you got the Perle and Caramunich handy, AAA would certainly be the go.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/4/11)

Mash in later tonight. Had to go to the shops to grab some stuff to make dinner.

But I'm pretty happy and settled with this batch of beer, and it allows me to clear out some small hop amounts in the freezer. The big thing is that if I want to repeat it, I really only need one noble hop, so that will mean I don't need to buy 3 or 4 hop varieties to top up.


----------

